

Ask HN: Best invoicing app? - csomar

Hi,
I made a search lately of a good invoicing app. I found Freshbook good. However they don't support moneybookers; and I failed finding one.<p>I wonder what invoicing app you use and if you know one that supports Moneybookers.
Thanks
======
caffo
I think the question would be if there's any invoicing app that supports
moneybrookers, not which one is the best.

Personally I use blinksale for my invoicing needs. Its well done and simple. A
more complete (feature-wise) version is in the works, but who knows when they
will launch it.

------
laktek
Give a try on CurdBee - <http://curdbee.com>.

We currently do support Paypal, Google Checkout, 2Checkout and Authorize.net.
We do have plans to add support to other gateways including Moneybookers.

~~~
csomar
All of them have plans to support moneybookers since 2006... but they still
think of it to the moment

